# Antec VP 450p or CORRSAIR VS 550 SMPS for R7 260x?



## gamerbloke (Mar 24, 2014)

As suggested in TDF GPU compatibility list Antec VP 450p is available for Rs 2800 @ Buy Online Antec VP450P 450W Power Supply in India
(i have to get it delivered in Delhi)
Haven't checked its price locally price from Nehru Place (don't now even if its available or not)!!
 Now, Cost to cost is offering CORRSAIR VS 550 @ 3200.... so which would be better?

Upcoming rig-
Fx 6300
GB GA-970A-DS3
R7 260x
4 gb 1600 Corsair
1 TB WD HDD (Blue)
2 or 3 120mm Cabinet fans
Asus DVD RW


----------



## Flash (Mar 24, 2014)

^ Antec VP450P is 2600+ @ snapdeal..


----------



## gamerbloke (Mar 24, 2014)

Another option CORSAIR VS450 450W @ Rs 2375
Buy Online CORSAIR VS450 450W Builder Series Power Supply in India

- - - Updated - - -

How about CORSAIR VS450 450W *v/s* Antec VP 450p?????


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 24, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 430.


----------



## gamerbloke (Mar 24, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> Seasonic S12II 430.



This is around Rs 4K!! My budget was 2K which i extended to 2.8K but 4K is not possible for me....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 24, 2014)

gamerbloke said:


> This is around Rs 4K!! My budget was 2K which i extended to 2.8K but 4K is not possible for me....



I would check the prices via shop and not FK if I were you. Latest quote for S12II 520 is 4.8k, so 430 should be much lesser. Honestly, VP450 is FSP OEM. According to a WCCFTECH, VP450*P* is 'also' an fsp oem, but the testing method is complete garbage. I don't have much faith in VS series from Corsair. So out of the two and assuming S12II 430 is still not an option, VP450P is a safer bet. 

In reality, the 400w units from Corsair that are available now is far inferior to earlier rev versions of VX450. People think that since its coming from a brand that had a history of reliable psus, nothing can go wrong. Its the same mistake people made when a lot of people were pushing cm extreme series over the VX450 few years ago. Strictly avoid CX and VS series- period. These series are also having high return rates, though thanks to Kaizen they're able to keep up with replacements.


----------



## gamerbloke (Mar 24, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> I would check the prices via shop and not FK if I were you. Latest quote for S12II 520 is 4.8k, so 430 should be much lesser. Honestly, VP450 is FSP OEM. According to a WCCFTECH, VP450*P* is 'also' an fsp oem, but the testing method is complete garbage. I don't have much faith in VS series from Corsair. So out of the two and assuming S12II 430 is still not an option, VP450P is a safer bet.
> 
> In reality, the 400w units from Corsair that are available now is far inferior to earlier rev versions of VX450. People think that since its coming from a brand that had a history of reliable psus, nothing can go wrong. Its the same mistake people made when a lot of people were pushing cm extreme series over the VX450 few years ago. Strictly avoid CX and VS series- period. These series are also having high return rates, though thanks to Kaizen they're able to keep up with replacements.



Ok.... i have few questions!!
1) What is fsp oem?
2) Any difference between VP450p and VP 450?
3) Any Cooler master PSU to be considered in equation?
4) FK quotes 4K so probably locally it will be around 3.5K..... lets see if i can extend my budget!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 24, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> I would check the prices via shop and not FK if I were you. Latest quote for S12II 520 is 4.8k, so 430 should be much lesser. Honestly, VP450 is FSP OEM. According to a WCCFTECH, VP450*P* is 'also' an fsp oem*, but the testing method is complete garbage*. I don't have much faith in VS series from Corsair. So out of the two and assuming S12II 430 is still not an option, VP450P is a safer bet.
> 
> In reality, the 400w units from Corsair that are available now is far inferior to earlier rev versions of VX450. People think that since its coming from a brand that had a history of reliable psus, nothing can go wrong. Its the same mistake people made when a lot of people were pushing cm extreme series over the VX450 few years ago. Strictly avoid CX and VS series- period. These series are also having high return rates, though thanks to Kaizen they're able to keep up with replacements.



here are some other reviews of the same.
www.EasyCOM.com.ua: . 
Antec Basiq Power VP450P (450W) | PowerLAB | Page 3

- - - Updated - - -



gamerbloke said:


> Ok.... i have few questions!!
> 1) What is fsp oem?
> 2) Any difference between VP450p and VP 450?
> 3) Any Cooler master PSU to be considered in equation?
> 4) FK quotes 4K so probably locally it will be around 3.5K..... lets see if i can extend my budget!!



vp450 is an older unit and does not have an active pfc circuit, while vp450p has an active pfc circuit.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 24, 2014)

gamerbloke said:


> Ok.... i have few questions!!
> 1) What is fsp oem?
> 2) Any difference between VP450p and VP 450?
> 3) Any Cooler master PSU to be considered in equation?
> 4) FK quotes 4K so probably locally it will be around 3.5K..... lets see if i can extend my budget!!



1. Original equipment manufacturers. Many power supplies are made by other manufacturers: Seasonic, FSP, Channelwell Tech. Some of these manufacturers sell power supplies with their own brand or via different brand with/without certain tweaks. Most just make power supplies for others. Though its best that its not generalized, but usually the OEM's reputation and recent history of making power supplies plays a part.  

2. Well, if there wasn't, there wouldn't be a P. It might be minor, or it maybe major. 

3. Under your pricing, not that I am aware of.

4. Your call. Do take certain factors into account: warranty period, quality & experience in RMA, etc. Google out for power supply reviews: hardware secrets, hardocp, etc.


----------



## gamerbloke (Mar 25, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> 1. Original equipment manufacturers. Many power supplies are made by other manufacturers: Seasonic, FSP, Channelwell Tech. Some of these manufacturers sell power supplies with their own brand or via different brand with/without certain tweaks. Most just make power supplies for others. Though its best that its not generalized, but usually the OEM's reputation and recent history of making power supplies plays a part.
> 
> 2. Well, if there wasn't, there wouldn't be a P. It might be minor, or it maybe major.
> 
> ...



 Thanx bro.... i will definitely try to buy Seasonic!!

One last thing... In this rig i will be adding one more 4 gb 1600 ram and 1 TB HDD,,, will Seasonic suffice (430W)?

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> here are some other reviews of the same.
> www.EasyCOM.com.ua: .
> Antec Basiq Power VP450P (450W) | PowerLAB | Page 3



Thnx for link bro.... my decision totally depends on budget now!
U urself is using same PSU..... u feel satisfied?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 25, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 430? Oh yes!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 25, 2014)

gamerbloke said:


> Thanx bro.... i will definitely try to buy Seasonic!!
> 
> One last thing... In this rig i will be adding one more 4 gb 1600 ram and 1 TB HDD,,, will Seasonic suffice (430W)?
> 
> ...



i am quite satisfied. anyway, seasonic s12ii 430 is better. so you may opt for that.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 26, 2014)

There's also another option which i think is great, as I'm using it with other system and its going strong since Sep 13.

*Seasonic SS400BT PSU* @2.4k-2.6K , You might get better deals at shop.

One such website selling these at Seasonic ECO Series 400W SS400BT Power Supply W 85 Efficiency 80 Bronze | eBay

I've much more power hungry components compared to your setup, so it won't be an issue at all. Though it doesn't have sleeved cables, it does the job well of powering.


----------



## gamerbloke (Mar 26, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> There's also another option which i think is great, as I'm using it with other system and its going strong since Sep 13.
> 
> *Seasonic SS400BT PSU* @2.4k-2.6K , You might get better deals at shop.
> 
> ...



Thnx for link bro.... i will check locally then decide!!

- - - Updated - - -

Thnx everybody for ur valuable time and suggestion!!


----------



## gamerbloke (Mar 27, 2014)

Flipkart says for ECO 400 (unable to find this product at Seasonic site)-
Motherboard 	1 Motherboard Connector with 20 pin, 24 pin
CPU 	               1 CPU Connector with 4 pin
PCI-e 	        2 PCI-e 6 pin
SATA 	       4 SATA Cables
Peripheral        2 Peripheral Connector with 4 pins

 first two cables i understood and i reckon PCI-e 6 pin is for GPU (so possibility of crossfire in future), 
now 4 SATA cables - 2 for HDD (1+1 TB), 1 for optical drive, so are these the one that power 120mm cabby fans or Peripheral connector!!!?????


----------



## gamerbloke (Mar 29, 2014)

????????????????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2014)

have you ever heard of a sata 120mm fan?of course it is peripheral 4 pin connector which is used for cabinet fans.


----------



## gamerbloke (Mar 29, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> have you ever heard of a sata 120mm fan?of course it is peripheral 4 pin connector which is used for cabinet fans.



so this means ECO 400 can power up only two fans!!??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2014)

bought these for ~Rs.35 2 years ago from local pc shop:
*www.ocp.com/product_search/images/products/photos/70930.jpg


----------

